# Cox Fairfax Starting SDV Sept 10



## phoenixZed (Jan 5, 2007)

I received a call from Cox today telling me that as of Sept 10 I will receive no new HD channels because I use CableCARDs and offering to rent me a Cox set-top box. I asked if this meant Cox was going to use SDV, but neither the representative or her manager knew what that meant. Checking my most recent bill, I found this on page 2.

"In order to enhance our services and add new channels, Cox has beun a process called switched digital. Current CableCARD customers, whose host devices do not offer two-way communication capabilities, will not be able to access 54 of the switched digital channels (mostly pay-per-view) starting September 10. Unfortunately, Cox has no control over the technology in these host devices. We can offer you the option of leasing a Cox digital receiver so that you can continue to have access to all of the programming we have to offer, plus On DEMAND."

I called Cox back and spent half an hour on hold while they tried to find out what 54 channels will be SDV, only to be told that that information had not yet been released. I did a quick search of the forum, but I didn't see another announcement of Cox implementing SDV, only TW and Brighthouse, so I thought this was worth posting.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

In addition to calling Cox, make sure you file a complaint with the FCC ...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You should post in this thread to keep it up to date (SDV FAQ):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

phoenixZed said:


> I received a call from Cox today telling me that as of Sept 10 I will receive no new HD channels because I use CableCARDs and offering to rent me a Cox set-top box. I asked if this meant Cox was going to use SDV, but neither the representative or her manager knew what that meant. Checking my most recent bill, I found this on page 2.
> 
> "In order to enhance our services and add new channels, Cox has beun a process called switched digital. Current CableCARD customers, whose host devices do not offer two-way communication capabilities, will not be able to access 54 of the switched digital channels (mostly pay-per-view) starting September 10. Unfortunately, Cox has no control over the technology in these host devices. We can offer you the option of leasing a Cox digital receiver so that you can continue to have access to all of the programming we have to offer, plus On DEMAND."
> 
> I called Cox back and spent half an hour on hold while they tried to find out what 54 channels will be SDV, only to be told that that information had not yet been released. I did a quick search of the forum, but I didn't see another announcement of Cox implementing SDV, only TW and Brighthouse, so I thought this was worth posting.


Where are you located?


----------



## ZombiE (Dec 17, 2005)

He is in Fairfax, VA.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

"Unfortunately, Cox has no control over the technology in these host devices. We can offer you the option of leasing a Cox digital receiver so that you can continue to have access to all of the programming we have to offer, plus On DEMAND."

What a really unfortunate side-effect for them.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

MickeS said:


> "Unfortunately, Cox has no control over the technology in these host devices. We can offer you the option of leasing a Cox digital receiver so that you can continue to have access to all of the programming we have to offer, plus On DEMAND."
> 
> What a really unfortunate side-effect for them.


  Seriously.

Seems like a win-win for them. They blame not having enough capacity for switching to SDV but the capacity is being used up by their on demand crap.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Multichannel News article:
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6470803.html


> Cox Gears Up HD Boost With Switched Digital Video
> (...)
> Cox Communications has begun rolling out switched digital video systems from BigBand Networks in its Northern Virginia market and expects to deploy the technology in two other systems later this year.
> (...)
> ...


Nutshell: Fairfax (NoVa) first, then Phoenix AZ and Orange County CA later. No word yet on actual channels.

Note: NoVa / Fairfax is a Scientific Atlanta market. I believe Phoenix AZ is as well. However, I think OC CA is a Motorola market. As noted in the article ... looks like (part) of the roll-out is a proof-point of running the same (BigBand) SDV system in both SA and Motorola plants. AFAIK, Cox would be the first to do that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

dt_dc said:


> Multichannel News article:
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6470803.htmlNutshell: Fairfax (NoVa) first, then Phoenix AZ and Orange County CA later. No word yet on actual channels.
> 
> Note: NoVa / Fairfax is a Scientific Atlanta market. I believe Phoenix AZ is as well. However, I think OC CA is a Motorola market. As noted in the article ... looks like (part) of the roll-out is a proof-point of running the same (BigBand) SDV system in both SA and Motorola plants. AFAIK, Cox would be the first to do that.


 Thanks for the post. Yes Cox Orange County CA is a Motorola system. In addition to this SDV rollout in this area they have been frantically updating headend and node equipment from 750MHz to >=860MHz as well to meet the target of capacity for 50 HD channels by end of the year (a target set by Cox president Pat Esser in response to DirectTV aggressive HD push this year):
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6453819.html
Just hope they don't get too agressive with SDV and include channels that I currently do receive under the SDV umbrella.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cox in my area of Northern Virginia going SDV, cableCARD prices more than doubling in less than two months! Yikes! I hope my recent TIVO HD purchase proves to be as good as it seemed at the time.


----------



## precarious (Feb 21, 2007)

djones18 said:


> Cox in my area of Northern Virginia going SDV, cableCARD prices more than doubling in less than two months! Yikes! I hope my recent TIVO HD purchase proves to be as good as it seemed at the time.


Just got off the phone with a well-informed "customer loyalty specialist" from Cox Fairfax who told me which channels will go SDV effective on September 10th and which those of us with S3s using cablecards, will not be able to access as they will no longer receive a dedicated frequency.

157 - Nasa Channel
158 - Jewelry Television
159 - Cable Marketplace II
164 - CSPAN 3
223 - BET on Jazz
227 - Ovation
233 - AML - American Life TV
239 - CMP - Country Music Prime

All the PPV channels

All of the Spanish Language from 400-430
All other "Premium" foreign language channels from 271-276

He said that this could of course change after Sept. 10th, but this was the latest
info he had. All of the other channels he felt would not be affected. He didn't seem
to know very much about the "tuning resolver" talked about as a solution. Hope this helps anyone who is a Cox subscriber in Fairfax using a S3 with cablecards.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

precarious said:


> Just got off the phone with a well-informed "customer loyalty specialist" from Cox Fairfax who told me which channels will go SDV effective on September 10th and which those of us with S3s using cablecards
> 
> All the PPV channels
> 
> ...


Yep - thanks a bunch - I'm in Fairfax City and it seems like I've go no alternative to COX because it looks like FIOS is building around the city (maybe a contract issue??).
I just hit 30 days with my new TIVO HD - I'm optimistic, but ...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

precarious said:


> 157 - Nasa Channel
> 158 - Jewelry Television
> 159 - Cable Marketplace II
> 164 - CSPAN 3
> ...


 That's encouraging at least for now that a bunch of crap channels (to me anyway) are in the list - hope Cox Orange County takes the same approach. Odd that VOD channels were not mentioned - in my headend there are currently 10 dedicated RF channels for VOD (80 slots in all) so I would hope they make VOD switched as well.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know how far out from Phoenix Cox is going with their test? I'm maybe 40 miles out from the city.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

moyekj said:


> That's encouraging at least for now that a bunch of crap channels (to me anyway) are in the list - hope Cox Orange County takes the same approach. Odd that VOD channels were not mentioned - in my headend there are currently 10 dedicated RF channels for VOD (80 slots in all) so I would hope they make VOD switched as well.


Anybody have an estimate of just how much bandwidth this move will free up? There are 97 channels here by my count. (8 from the Variety tier, 31 from Paquete Latino, 6 premium international tier -- they should switch all of the international tier to SDV, too -- and 52 digital PPV).


----------



## mriechers (May 26, 2005)

Please FIOS... another Fairfax COX customer here fearing the inevitable. At least the initial channel shock won't be too bad, I think I've told Tivo to ignore all of those channels from my guide already.


----------



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

Note that the original poster says "I will receive no new HD channels". It looks like the existing HD channels will stay off of SDV but any new HD content will be in that area being freed up by the channels listed above.

I live in Fairfax County myself and despite my dislike of Verizon may have to look at switching to FiOS when I finally buy a TiVo HD. Considering that Cox has real competiion in Fairfax County you would think they would be more responsive to the community. Unfortunately, FiOS coming in has done nothing to lower my cable rates, which are actually going up.

Keep your fingers crossed that TiVo has a skunkworks project out there to get SDV support in either current or future models of TiVo. If they don't, the cable companies are going to push them out one way or another. It appears the FCC doesn't really care about enforcing regulations like CableCard use these days as it isn't a money maker for them like spectrum auctions.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

StuffOfInterest said:


> Keep your fingers crossed that TiVo has a skunkworks project out there to get SDV support in either current or future models of TiVo.


It's not exactly skunkworks. It has been announced by the cable company trade organization (NCTA). It is a USB dongle that will be attached to existing TiVo S3/THD boxes, along with a software update. See this thread.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

precarious said:


> Just got off the phone with a well-informed "customer loyalty specialist" from Cox Fairfax who told me which channels will go SDV effective on September 10th and which those of us with S3s using cablecards, will not be able to access as they will no longer receive a dedicated frequency.
> 
> 157 - Nasa Channel
> 158 - Jewelry Television
> ...


Well, it's Sept. 10 (going on 11, shortly), and I still have the above variety pack channels. Bad intel?


----------



## precarious (Feb 21, 2007)

Revolutionary said:


> Well, it's Sept. 10 (going on 11, shortly), and I still have the above variety pack channels. Bad intel?


All I can say is that I am happy it hasn't happened yet. That's what the CSR told me
and it was also what was told to me when Cox made a special call to my home warning of which channels would be affected. I wish it would never happen, but I have a feeling that even though it wasn't today, it's around the corner unfortunately.
Then again, the Cox CSRs could all be full of it! Take your pick.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Fairfax Cox Users:

Please let us know when this happens and the effect on your TIVO HD. Thanks.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

I now own a system 3 with S cards from SA. Do the M cards have 2 way functionality when used with the Tivo HD? do they work around SDV? I had been thinking of buying the HD as a second unit, but not sure that I should with the uncertainty.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

djones18 said:


> Fairfax Cox Users:
> 
> Please let us know when this happens and the effect on your TIVO HD. Thanks.


It hasn't happened yet for me. But the effect is easily predictable: you won't get those channels anymore. There is no other option.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

jcaudle said:


> I now own a system 3 with S cards from SA. Do the M cards have 2 way functionality when used with the Tivo HD? do they work around SDV? I had been thinking of buying the HD as a second unit, but not sure that I should with the uncertainty.


You should read the SDV FAQ. But the short answer is no and no (please, please, for-the-love-of-God please, nobody feel the need to chime in "technically, yes -- all Cablecards support 2-way, blah blah blah...).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

StuffOfInterest said:


> Note that the original poster says "I will receive no new HD channels". It looks like the existing HD channels will stay off of SDV but any new HD content will be in that area being freed up by the channels listed above.
> 
> I live in Fairfax County myself and despite my dislike of Verizon may have to look at switching to FiOS when I finally buy a TiVo HD. Considering that Cox has real competiion in Fairfax County you would think they would be more responsive to the community. Unfortunately, FiOS coming in has done nothing to lower my cable rates, which are actually going up.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that TiVo has a skunkworks project out there to get SDV support in either current or future models of TiVo. If they don't, the cable companies are going to push them out one way or another. It appears the FCC doesn't really care about enforcing regulations like CableCard use these days as it isn't a money maker for them like spectrum auctions.


FIOS charges around $43 for their digital tier which includes all the HD cahhensl(except for premiums like HBO). You can get an even better deal by getting the triple play and still getting the same channels.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> You should read the SDV FAQ. But the short answer is no and no (please, please, for-the-love-of-God please, nobody feel the need to chime in "technically, yes -- all Cablecards support 2-way, blah blah blah...).


Actually, nobody needs to chime in with that, since the question was "do m-cards have 2-way functionality when used with the TiVoHD".  The only correct answer there is no.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Actually, nobody needs to chime in with that, since the question was "do m-cards have 2-way functionality when used with the TiVoHD".  The only correct answer there is no.


You think that's funny?

You think that's *FUNNY*?

*YOUTHINKTHAT'SFUNNY?!*

*Head Explodes*


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## precarious (Feb 21, 2007)

Got the official letter in the mail from Cox Fairfax today: Switched digital starts October 16th with the offer of trading in my cablecards for a STB in order to continue receiving the channels I would be losing (nothing really important) and any new high definition programming that would be added after October 16th (very important). What a bummer!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Actually, nobody needs to chime in with that, since the question was "do m-cards have 2-way functionality when used with the TiVoHD".  The only correct answer there is no.


Ah, let's see if I can come up with another answer.

Yes the m-cards do have 2-way functionality when used with a Tivo, however the Tivo is not able currently to take advantage of this functionality.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

precarious said:


> Got the official letter in the mail from Cox Fairfax today: Switched digital starts October 16th with the offer of trading in my cablecards for a STB in order to continue receiving the channels I would be losing (nothing really important) and any new high definition programming that would be added after October 16th (very important). What a bummer!





precarious said:


> Just got off the phone with a well-informed "customer loyalty specialist" from Cox Fairfax who told me which channels will go SDV effective on September 10th and which those of us with S3s using cablecards, will not be able to access as they will no longer receive a dedicated frequency.
> 
> 157 - Nasa Channel
> 158 - Jewelry Television
> ...


Can you confirm that the channels going to SDV are the same the "customer loyalty specialist" mentioned? Also, I assume "All PPV" includes the sports package channels (MLB, NHL, etc)? I'm in Phoenix w/ Cox.. dreading this.

Hopefully we'll get a SDV solution before they start moving channels I care about.

  

Thx


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

BrianAZ said:


> Can you confirm that the channels going to SDV are the same the "customer loyalty specialist" mentioned?


Yes same channels



 
Pay per view channels including movies, events, sports packages and preview channels
Paquete Latino Tier
The following networks:
CMT Pure Country
NASA
Jewelry TV
Cable Market Place II
American Life TV
Ovation
Cspan3
BET JAZZ
SBTN
Bridges TV
ART
Zee TV
TV Asia
TFC (The Filipino Channel)
Any future new channels added to cox digital cable 
Any future channels added to cox hd


----------



## cmonroe (Sep 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about Cox's Santa Barbara market? I purchased a TiVo HD and switched to cable a couple weeks back and couldn't be happier, I was impressed with how well the cable setup went and how knowledgeable my installer was while setting up a S/A MCard in my TiVo. So far everything is great but SDV concerns me. How far off are the SDV USB dongles? I've read all of the threads here but couldn't seem to get a rough estimate on the date.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I was seriously considering a switch from DirecTv back to Cox Cable now that HD Tivos are fairly affordable. Glad I waited. Cable jackasses. It's crap like this that made me so glad to leave cable 11 years ago. 

There's no sense in switching back now. Then again, they're supposed to be working a deal with Tivo right? Or is that vaporware? 

I guess, as much as I hate to do it, I'll have to make the switch to the DirecTv HD-DVR pretty soon.


----------



## cmonroe (Sep 1, 2007)

Aside from potential SDV issues, Cox in Santa Barbara has been great so far, much better than DishNetwork who we had before. I really wanted a TivoHD but was unsure about the switch to cable. I tried it anyway and so far so good. Supposedly there will be a method (via USB dongle) for TiVo to communicate with the cable head end and work around SDV issues. I have not seen a date as to when this will be available, but there are tons of threads on it around here.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

cmonroe said:


> Aside from potential SDV issues, Cox in Santa Barbara has been great so far, much better than DishNetwork who we had before. I really wanted a TivoHD but was unsure about the switch to cable. I tried it anyway and so far so good. Supposedly there will be a method (via USB dongle) for TiVo to communicate with the cable head end and work around SDV issues. I have not seen a date as to when this will be available, but there are tons of threads on it around here.


I don't believe there is any ETA on the dongle yet. From what I've read it looks as though they are pretty far along in concept.. but as for how close they are to actual distribution, that's anyone's guess. I say a little prayer each night that I'll wake up to a PM/thread from TivoPony announcing they're up for sale or asking if I want to beta test  . Nothing so far... I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm in NoVA, if Cox adds an HD channel that I can't get 'cos of SDV I'm switching to FIOS. Maybe I should anyway as I can bundle my cell and home phone.

Its not complex.

-=Tim=-


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Timber said:


> I'm in NoVA, if Cox adds an HD channel that I can't get 'cos of SDV I'm switching to FIOS. Maybe I should anyway as I can bundle my cell and home phone.
> 
> Its not complex.
> 
> -=Tim=-


 A large % of cable subscribers do not have FIOS option as of yet so not so easy for most.


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

moyekj said:


> A large % of cable subscribers do not have FIOS option as of yet so not so easy for most.


Exactly. I would jump to FIOS in a heartbeat if it was available. If the TivoHD worked for satellite, I'd make that move as well. I'm limited to COX unfortunately.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

They delayed this change until Oct. I got a letter from them this weekend. They are offering 3 free months of The SA 8300 DVR or 12 free months of a regular Digital STB for cable card customers. FIOS isn't in my area yet...where are you FIOS???


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcaudle said:


> They delayed this change until Oct. I got a letter from them this weekend. They are offering 3 free months of The SA 8300 DVR or 12 free months of a regular Digital STB for cable card customers. FIOS isn't in my area yet...where are you FIOS???


 For once customers are happy they can't deliver something on time


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ooh! theres a bargain.  3 free months of the SA 8300DVR. If they paid me $1000 a month to use that box I would still rather pay for my S3 and TiVoHD boxes to watch HDTV.
Maybe they will offer FIOS in your area soon. I just got it and Comcast doesn't come close to it, except for HD ON demand which FIOS doesn't have any yet.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

I got the letter yesterday.

I'm going to call and find out what forthcoming HD channels I will be missing. If they are any good, it might be worth it to have the free STB for a year.


----------



## NoVASeries3 (May 4, 2007)

Revolutionary said:


> I got the letter yesterday.
> 
> I'm going to call and find out what forthcoming HD channels I will be missing. If they are any good, it might be worth it to have the free STB for a year.


Could you post what you find? Thanks. The only one I might be interested in is USA-HD, since Law & Order CI is moving there from next season.

What would really suck is if they start moving HD channels that are currently in the 700 range onto SDV. I suppose they can't legally move the networks, where most of my HD programming comes from, but they could move Discovery.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

*Frick!*

Looks like some of the "what are we missing" will be the new HD simulcasts of Discovery Channel, TLC, Science Channel, and Animal Planet.

Cox doesn't name areas beyond "select," but this looks pretty solid, given the timing.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

NFL Network HD was added today and is apparently the first HD SDV channel. i called tech support becuase "something's wrong with my cable cards" and the guy said they aren't allowed to send signals to them because "it could literally melt your TV." 

The guy clearly had no idea about SDV and offered to set up an appointment for a technician. I told him I'd call back later.

Tomorrow I'll be calling customer service to ask for a discount on the sports and information tier since I'm not getting what I pay for. Next is the FCC.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

NSPhillips said:


> NFL Network HD was added today and is apparently the first HD SDV channel. i called tech support becuase "something's wrong with my cable cards" and the guy said they aren't allowed to send signals to them because "it could literally melt your TV."
> 
> The guy clearly had no idea about SDV and offered to set up an appointment for a technician. I told him I'd call back later.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be calling customer service to ask for a discount on the sports and information tier since I'm not getting what I pay for. Next is the FCC.


How much are your HD channels? I bet ou don't get a discount.


----------



## sooka (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone from Cox in Fairfax know what (svc 4520 and svc 4523) mean next to channels 716, 717, and 718 under the column of service level? I don't think they have anything to do with SDV because in the official written communication from Cox that I received, ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD were not among the channels slated to be put on SDV after October 16th. Only new HD channels added after that date if i am not mistaken. Could it be just their own internal code
or something?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Is anybody here getting the NFL HD network that was added last week? 

I guess I mean that in two ways. 1) Does anyone here subscribe to the Sports package, entitling you to receive NFL-HD. And 2) if so, are you actually receiving it?

I'm trying to figure out if it really is switched as that Cox letter ominously threatened.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

NSPhillips said:


> NFL Network HD was added today and is apparently the first HD SDV channel. i called tech support becuase "something's wrong with my cable cards" and the guy said they aren't allowed to send signals to them because "it could literally melt your TV."


 I wonder if he meant "literally" as in "my jaw literally dropped to the floor"...


----------



## hokiethang (Apr 22, 2004)

Revolutionary said:


> Is anybody here getting the NFL HD network that was added last week?
> 
> I guess I mean that in two ways. 1) Does anyone here subscribe to the Sports package, entitling you to receive NFL-HD. And 2) if so, are you actually receiving it?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it really is switched as that Cox letter ominously threatened.


1. Yes, I am subscribed to it.
2. I don't actually get to use it.

If I could get FIOS I'd be gone by now... :-\


----------



## sooka (Sep 24, 2007)

Revolutionary said:


> Is anybody here getting the NFL HD network that was added last week?
> 
> I guess I mean that in two ways. 1) Does anyone here subscribe to the Sports package, entitling you to receive NFL-HD. And 2) if so, are you actually receiving it?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it really is switched as that Cox letter ominously threatened.


1.) Yes, I subscribe to the sports tier.
2.) No, I can't tune it in (black screen). I have cablecards and was told by Cox that this new channel was indeed switched and not available to anyone with cablecards in the Cox Fairfax area.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

1. No I don't subscribe to the digital sports tier
2. yes, my SA8300 gets NFL HD just fine. They apparently put it with the HD channels like with the National Geographic HD channel (I don't get the SD version of National Geo since its in a digital tier as well). 
no, my TiVo Series 3 does not get NFL HD.


----------



## rlabbe (Oct 29, 2007)

I just subscribed to Cox last week, and received a Tivo HD this week, not realizing that we were facing this SDV issue. Could someone confirm for me which of the HD channels (700 range) that the Tivo can receive with the CableCards. I'm assuming the major networks are still available, but I don't know which of the channels I currently receive with the set top box were added since this change. I'm struggling with whether or not I want to keep the Tivo or return it.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

As of now, you only won't get NFL-HD.


----------



## rlabbe (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, thanks, guess I don't _need_ FoodHD as much as I need my Tivo.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

D-Day is upon us. 

Cox has launched 11 HD channels (History, Science, Animal Planet, Discovery, TLC, Food, HGTV, NHL, CNN, Versus, and TBS). I was already at work by the time I saw the announcement, so I haven't looked for them on my S3. But I doubt I would have found them anyway. 

Someone want to confirm.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> D-Day is upon us.
> 
> Cox has launched 11 HD channels (History, Science, Animal Planet, Discovery, TLC, Food, HGTV, NHL, CNN, Versus, and TBS). I was already at work by the time I saw the announcement, so I haven't looked for them on my S3. But I doubt I would have found them anyway.
> 
> Someone want to confirm.


i'll check when i get home. according to the website:
http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/hdtvrates.asp

they're live... no mention of SDV or not of course...

eta: well, of course, except for this little disclaimer at the bottom:
"Televisions and other consumer owned devices equipped with a CableCARD may require a digital set top receiver in order to receive all programming options offered by Cox Digital Cable."


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Revolutionary said:


> Someone want to confirm.


The channels are live on my SA8300. The channels don't exist on my series 3.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

milo99 said:


> i'll check when i get home. according to the website:
> http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/hdtvrates.asp
> 
> they're live... no mention of SDV or not of course...
> ...


 FYI even though Cox Orange County has not yet deployed SDV they do have short term plans to do so and as a result recently added HD channels are not showing up for CableCard customers (they are for Cox Motorola digital boxes). Future channel additions will not be available to CC customers either since they are all planned to be under SDV umbrella.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I would expect these and any other new HD channels in any system to be SDV. TiVo is in a pretty bad spot right now.


----------



## Guardog36 (Dec 5, 2007)

The new channels indeed do not exist on my S3. God i wish FIOS was available. OR the dongle.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

well, when you get new channels, are you supposed to just have them appear? don't you have to repeat setup? Or do you even have to go further and have Cox rehit the cablecards? I'm going thru guided setup again to see if they'll show up because they didn't even show up in the guide (but for example, NFL Network does show in the guide, it just says it's not available when i select it)

eta: well, finished guided setup, now the channels show up on the listing, but just as w/ NFLN, give me the channel not available when selected.


----------



## fishnose (Nov 27, 2006)

As a Cox-Fairfax, VA "customer", I just confirmed that all of these new stations are apparently SDV and (like the NFL-HD offering added earlier) are the subject of announced addition of channels (in a TiVo message) but reported as "Channel not available" on the TiVo HD and S3.

Before getting back in the mood for arguing again with Cox that this was an action by them that made me worthy of receiving a credit (as I am now forced to accept less service until or unless I pay the surcharge for an extra box or substandard DVR and abandon TiVo), I searched for news on the dongle.

I was very happy to see this from November 26:

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/press...ANNOUNCESWITCHEDDIGITALSOLUTIONFORHDDVRs.html

As much as 7 months could be a long wait but it would seem that progress is being made on the solutions.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

fishnose said:


> As a Cox-Fairfax, VA "customer", I just confirmed that all of these new stations are apparently SDV and (like the NFL-HD offering added earlier) are the subject of announced addition of channels (in a TiVo message) but reported as "Channel not available" on the TiVo HD and S3.


 The fact that it says "Channel not available" is not enough proof that it is under SDV - Cox just may be intentionally leaving it out of channel map to reserve it for SDV. In Cox Orange County market (where SDV is slated to be deployed in a few months) several new HD channel additions behave the same way - I have guide listings but tuning says "Channel not available". The reason is CableCard channel map doesn't contain the new channels so Tivo doesn't know what frequency to tune when you select the channel.


----------



## sooka (Sep 24, 2007)

moyekj said:


> The fact that it says "Channel not available" is not enough proof that it is under SDV - Cox just may be intentionally leaving it out of channel map to reserve it for SDV. In Cox Orange County market (where SDV is slated to be deployed in a few months) several new HD channel additions behave the same way - I have guide listings but tuning says "Channel not available". The reason is CableCard channel map doesn't contain the new channels so Tivo doesn't know what frequency to tune when you select the channel.


I have both a Tivo Series 3 and a Sony DHG-500 HD DVR + a Sony TV, all with cablecards and the new HD channels do not tune in. However on my other TV with a Cox STB attached to it, they tune in fine. Thus, proof enough that they are indeed on SDV, just as Cox said future HD programming would be.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

fishnose said:


> Before getting back in the mood for arguing again with Cox that this was an action by them that made me worthy of receiving a credit (as I am now forced to accept less service until or unless I pay the surcharge for an extra box or substandard DVR and abandon TiVo), I searched for news on the dongle.


if you are successful at getting a credit, i'd love to hear what you tell them to get it. Because as far as i know, since they don't charge extra for HD, there's nothing to credit you. we're getting the digital channels we're paying for, but not the HD versions.

then again, i dont know the details of FCC legislation that required cablecard compliance, if there's a provision for being able to access everything "or else"...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sooka said:


> I have both a Tivo Series 3 and a Sony DHG-500 HD DVR + a Sony TV, all with cablecards and the new HD channels do not tune in. However on my other TV with a Cox STB attached to it, they tune in fine. Thus, proof enough that they are indeed on SDV, just as Cox said future HD programming would be.


 No, that's still not sufficient proof. CableCard devices get different channel maps than the digital set top box devices. As I mentioned in my market SDV has NOT been implemented yet however CableCard devices can't tune new HD channels while the set top boxes can. The reason is they are getting different channel maps. Note that I'm not saying that these channels are not under SDV in your market - they very well may be, just that the fact that you can't tune them with your CableCard devices is not sufficient proof of it.
Another interesting tidbit on this. In my market the Motorola DCH boxes are being deployed - those are the ones complying with removable security and containing an M-card in the back. Note that those set top boxes are programmed to receive same channel maps as the DCT set top boxes even though they are a CableCard enabled device. The good news about that is that if/when the tuning resolver becomes available hopefully customers with Tivos and the tuning resolver can be provisioned to have the same channel mappings as these.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

moyekj said:


> No, that's still not sufficient proof. CableCard devices get different channel maps than the digital set top box devices. As I mentioned in my market SDV has NOT been implemented yet however CableCard devices can't tune new HD channels while the set top boxes can. The reason is they are getting different channel maps. Note that I'm not saying that these channels are not under SDV in your market - they very well may be, just that the fact that you can't tune them with your CableCard devices is not sufficient proof of it.
> Another interesting tidbit on this. In my market the Motorola DCH boxes are being deployed - those are the ones complying with removable security and containing an M-card in the back. Note that those set top boxes are programmed to receive same channel maps as the DCT set top boxes even though they are a CableCard enabled device. The good news about that is that if/when the tuning resolver becomes available hopefully customers with Tivos and the tuning resolver can be provisioned to have the same channel mappings as these.


If you do not have SDV implemented the tuner resolver isn't going to help anything. The fact that they use a different channel map is a policy decision, not a technical decision. Usually they do this just prior to SDV switch over so cc users don't get used to something they're about to lose. I would complain bitterly to your cable provider, your franchise authority and the FCC.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jrm01 said:


> If you do not have SDV implemented the tuner resolver isn't going to help anything. The fact that they use a different channel map is a policy decision, not a technical decision. Usually they do this just prior to SDV switch over so cc users don't get used to something they're about to lose. I would complain bitterly to your cable provider, your franchise authority and the FCC.


 I won't complain since I think the policy actually makes sense. Why enable channels for customers only to yank them away in a few months when SDV is deployed? So I can understand why they took this stance, especially as the policy also means that any channels that I can currently tune won't be taken away from me (at least that's what I'm being told).


----------



## sooka (Sep 24, 2007)

moyekj said:


> No, that's still not sufficient proof. CableCard devices get different channel maps than the digital set top box devices. As I mentioned in my market SDV has NOT been implemented yet however CableCard devices can't tune new HD channels while the set top boxes can. The reason is they are getting different channel maps. Note that I'm not saying that these channels are not under SDV in your market - they very well may be, just that the fact that you can't tune them with your CableCard devices is not sufficient proof of it.
> Another interesting tidbit on this. In my market the Motorola DCH boxes are being deployed - those are the ones complying with removable security and containing an M-card in the back. Note that those set top boxes are programmed to receive same channel maps as the DCT set top boxes even though they are a CableCard enabled device. The good news about that is that if/when the tuning resolver becomes available hopefully customers with Tivos and the tuning resolver can be provisioned to have the same channel mappings as these.


Gotcha you. I understand what you are saying. I should have said and made it clear that I was speaking with certainty in our area. The channel maps in our area have always been the same whether you had their STB or cablecards.


----------



## donahurj (Dec 14, 2007)

I understand the part about not receiving the HD channels, but about 3 weeks ago I lost all channels that weren't basic. I am on the promo now where I get about every channel, but none of the HBO's, Showtime, or even the other tiers work. Of course Cox has no idea, and the tech they sent out looked at the cablecards as if they were aliens...eventhough he said he had down tivo installs before.

I think I might give in and rent the box till the dongle comes out...waiting for fios to come to my part of fairfax....


----------



## CactusMark (Jan 10, 2007)

I understand the bit about not getting the channels that Cox has added because they are SDV, but now all my HD channels, except for the network ones, have disappeared. Since its the encrypted HD channels that are gone, I'm hoping its just an encryption problem, but you never know with Cox. I'm in Fairfax. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## pdm (Oct 6, 2003)

About a week and half ago Cox launched some new HD channels in Fairfax , VA, like Food TV, HGTV in HD, but the tivo couldnt' get them because they were SDV. I went away for a week so I can't be sure the day it started, but now I get 0 HD channels except for the clearQAM HD Locals. Not national geographic, not UHD, nothing. What he heck. :-( I'd say poor TiVO but damn, its poor ME, I'm the customer who's paying money for this junk that doesn't work.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you guys serious? All non-local HD channels went SDV? That flies in the face of what Cox is telling me here locally in Orange County, CA. From what I was told only newest HD channels additions plus any others here on out will be SDV but not existing ones I currently receive. I hope this is a mistake by Cox...


CactusMark said:


> I understand the bit about not getting the channels that Cox has added because they are SDV, but now all my HD channels, except for the network ones, have disappeared. Since its the encrypted HD channels that are gone, I'm hoping its just an encryption problem, but you never know with Cox. I'm in Fairfax. Anyone have any ideas on this?





pdm said:


> About a week and half ago Cox launched some new HD channels in Fairfax , VA, like Food TV, HGTV in HD, but the tivo couldnt' get them because they were SDV. I went away for a week so I can't be sure the day it started, but now I get 0 HD channels except for the clearQAM HD Locals. Not national geographic, not UHD, nothing. What he heck. :-( I'd say poor TiVO but damn, its poor ME, I'm the customer who's paying money for this junk that doesn't work.


----------



## sooka (Sep 24, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Are you guys serious? All non-local HD channels went SDV? That flies in the face of what Cox is telling me here locally in Orange County, CA. From what I was told only newest HD channels additions plus any others here on out will be SDV but not existing ones I currently receive. I hope this is a mistake by Cox...


You are correct. All non-local HD channels did NOT go SDV. What Cox told you will be the case in your area is what we in Fairfax have now in our area. I don't know the specific reason why the previous two posters in Fairfax have experienced what they are experiencing or why they have lost their exisiting HD channels but I have two different HD dvrs with cablecards and a TV with a cablecard, and the only HD channels I can't get are those that have been put on SDV , the new ones that were recently added. All of the previous non-local HD channels - Discovery HD, Universal HD, A&E HD, NGC HD, MOJO, ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, CW HD, TNT HD, PBS HD, and others still tune in without any problems on my equipment.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sooka said:


> You are correct. All non-local HD channels did NOT go SDV. What Cox told you will be the case in your area is what we in Fairfax have now in our area. I don't know the specific reason why the previous two posters in Fairfax have experienced what they are experiencing or why they have lost their exisiting HD channels but I have two different HD dvrs with cablecards and a TV with a cablecard, and the only HD channels I can't get are those that have been put on SDV , the new ones that were recently added. All of the previous non-local HD channels - Discovery HD, Universal HD, A&E HD, NGC HD, MOJO, ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, CW HD, TNT HD, PBS HD, and others still tune in without any problems on my equipment.


 Thanks for posting and the re-assurance. Sometimes it's hard to know what to believe.


----------



## pdm (Oct 6, 2003)

Well I stand corrected, I had already rebooted, but I did so again based on sooka's response and now I get the HD channels I got before. The failure behavior before was exactly the same as the SDV channels "Channel unavailable" . Ths Tivo HD periodically requires a reboot to get channels back (like once a week) :-(


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a question. I am in Fairfax and FIOS just arrived for me. Based on the number of trucks I am seeing and the length of time they are at various homes I am going to give it a month or two for the infrastructure to shake out before I decide to switch to it from COX.. My question is this.. I read that within 3 years FIOS was going to an IP based solution. see this article If that is true, it would seem that switching to FIOS buys you about 3 years till more issues arise. I am wondering if it makes sense to sit with COX and see how the _dongle_ works out. That sounds like the better long term solution from a content perspective. I do know that FIOS is a better picture but is it that much better?


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm on the side that the article you mentioned is more marketing than anything else. That article provides a lot of FUD for just this type of conversation to occur. This is a big technology change with lots of infrastructure changes needed. For a technology that is announced 3 years out, I think it is much more rare than hitting the lottery to make that date on time. Purely my guess, but I would expect that to be years later for a full turnover to IP. So, worst case, after 4-5 years of enjoying FIOS you pick up the phone and tell COX to switch you back. The only change would be connecting their box to the coax on the outside wall. Not a lot of risk here.

Al


----------



## stiglerus (Dec 22, 2007)

vascott1 said:


> I do know that FIOS is a better picture but is it that much better?


I don't think this is necessarily true. I have seen Verizons FIOS HD (albeit briefy) but my initial opinion was that my Cox looked better.


----------



## stiglerus (Dec 22, 2007)

I have confirmed that Verizon FIOS picture is lacking considerably when compared to Cox cables picture; SD and HD (in Fairfax VA anyway). I am an HD video post production specialist FWIW and also a TV baby.
I began testing FIOS vs Cox Cable because I am a Cox customer and was upset about the SDV issues with Tivo. After exploring FIOS, there is no way I can switch because the picture is so highly compressed; "mosquito noise" around text, compression artifacting, tight contrast ratio... just plain ugly. I tested at 2 customer sites (dad and brother), then at Verizons own exhibit at Tysons Corner Mall.
Hear this: pray for the Tivo dongle, don't jump on the Verizon boat too soon unless variety trumps quality for you. If you are on this Tivo site, you obviously enjoy the best viewing experience possible. In the Northern VA area Cox's picture is leaps and bounds better than Verizon's. Verizons FIOS is hype when it comes to television picture quality. My poor dad and brother have no idea how good HD NFL can look. For real.


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

stiglerus said:


> I have confirmed that Verizon FIOS picture is lacking considerably when compared to Cox cables picture; SD and HD (in Fairfax VA anyway). I am an HD video post production specialist FWIW and also a TV baby.
> I began testing FIOS vs Cox Cable because I am a Cox customer and was upset about the SDV issues with Tivo. After exploring FIOS, there is no way I can switch because the picture is so highly compressed; "mosquito noise" around text, compression artifacting, tight contrast ratio... just plain ugly. I tested at 2 customer sites (dad and brother), then at Verizons own exhibit at Tysons Corner Mall.
> Hear this: pray for the Tivo dongle, don't jump on the Verizon boat too soon unless variety trumps quality for you. If you are on this Tivo site, you obviously enjoy the best viewing experience possible. In the Northern VA area Cox's picture is leaps and bounds better than Verizon's. Verizons FIOS is hype when it comes to television picture quality. My poor dad and brother have no idea how good HD NFL can look. For real.


I'm not a post production specialist, but I am a former COX customer and current FiOS customer. Across all channels the FiOS PQ has been much better than the COX PQ. On HD channels, FiOS "feels" sharper but that could just be my imagination.

Also, unless something has changed VERY recently, FiOS is not compressing the HD Locals. They are simply retransmitting the same signal that you receive OTA. I cannot find the forum, but other users have done bit-by-bit comparisons of the signal and proved that they're the same signal.

I recommend FiOS over the MSO's any day of the week. Not just PQ, but their Internet service has been far more stable and consistent and their customer service far exceeds the negligible effort that COX puts in. After their DOCSIS 2.0 upgrade debacle killed my Internet for 10 days, and (2) service call nightmares on another issue, the last two weighed heavily in my desire to dump COX.

The one thing I recommend to folks with FiOS: get a TiVo. This isn't just because the TiVO is so awesome (we all know it is) but the FiOS DVR's use a homegrown Verizon interface. It is retched and does stupid things like not recording anything after a reboot until a human powers it on (that cost me 3 days of shows over a long weekend out of town). Normally the provider controlled boxes are usable. Not in this case...

Happy New Year to all. Here's hoping that 2008 is truly the year that ends the SDV drama.


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

I got some bad news for you folks. A large chunk of cox cable is SDV. a REALLY large chunk. Compare the attached word doc (in zip, because 109kb is exactly 9 kb too large for a word doc to upload) to their cable lineup here: http://www.cox.com/fairfax/digitalcable/digitalchannellineup.asp. This comes directly from a Cox cable rep. Thankfully I weaseled him into sending this info to me.

I am sofa king pissed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why would some of those popular channels use SDV?


----------



## pdm (Oct 6, 2003)

Those chanells < 100 I get analog versions of. The digital versions may be SDV but my tivoHD doesn't seem to tune to those, I just get the analog versions, and they work 'fine' , but I get crappy analog artifacts.

I hope the SDV dongle comes soon though, i'm getting really tired of missing most of the HD channels.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

pdm said:


> Those chanells < 100 I get analog versions of. The digital versions may be SDV but my tivoHD doesn't seem to tune to those, I just get the analog versions, and they work 'fine' , but I get crappy analog artifacts.
> 
> I hope the SDV dongle comes soon though, i'm getting really tired of missing most of the HD channels.


That's true. The lower channels were all digital until they introduced SDV. Much better picture quality before then on my S3.


----------



## pdm (Oct 6, 2003)

NSPhillips said:


> That's true. The lower channels were all digital until they introduced SDV. Much better picture quality before then on my S3.


Oh really? I thought they were analog all along, but, I did notice like several months ago, I can't remember exactly, that several channels started having crappy picture quality, and a rolling 'bar' of distortion going up the screen.

I tell you what, if Tivo and DirecTV ever make amends and come out with an mpeg4 HD directivo, I'd go back in an instant. Maybe i'll change my tune is this dongle ever materializes, but I doubt it.


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

pdm said:


> Oh really? I thought they were analog all along, but, I did notice like several months ago, I can't remember exactly, that several channels started having crappy picture quality, and a* rolling 'bar' of distortion *going up the screen.
> 
> I tell you what, if Tivo and DirecTV ever make amends and come out with an mpeg4 HD directivo, I'd go back in an instant. Maybe i'll change my tune is this dongle ever materializes, but I doubt it.


Sounds like you have a grounding issue going on at your house. You might want to get that checked out.


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

Apparently, repeatedly calling Cox's TV support and letting them enter notes into your account about how you're having problems ("Hey, I can't get discovery HD, what's going on") helps.

Speaking to the billing department, the billing rep I spoke to pulled up their "normal" cable channel line up, and compared it to the "cable card" channel lineup. I said "Yeah, you'll notice it's a little different" to which she corrected me "No, it's a *lot* different!" She told me that she'd give me a discount for this month (which I took) but that she couldn't do anything permenant or reoccuring on the bill.

I asked who could give me a reoccuring discount, and she said the loyalty department (read: customer retention) may be able to. The guy I spoke to was shockingly well aware of the situation, and we chit-chatted about the new "add on device" (his description of a tuning adapter) and how there were new two-way devices coming out (tru2way). I told him that both were still in testing/development and would be out in the "future", and that neither would help me in the here & now.

He gave me a discount spread across 4 months. In four months, I'll call back and see if they've switched to "all digital" or have a tuning adapter ready.

So the trick is to be persistant, convince the folks that yes, not being able to receive half the HD channels does mean that you're not getting all that you're paying for. Especially when getting your provider's cable box and/or DVR would raise your overall cable bill by $20/mo.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

Below is the Email I sent Cox Customer service (re: the turning adapter) about 2 weeks ago, and below it is their clueless reply. FiOS is near by digging, but not on my street yet.

I am the owner of one Tivo System 3 and also a Tivo HD unit using cable card. With the impositon of Switched Digital Video (SDV) in the Fairfax we don't get the newer HD channels that have been added to the line up. Cable Labs is working with Motorola and Cisco in testing a Tuning adapter to be attached to the Tivo USB port to allow the tivo to be able to communicate with the head end of your system to be able to call up the newer channels. My question is when Cox Farifax will have the Cisco version of this adapter and by what means it will notify tivo owners when its availible. Thank you. Joseph J. Caudle

Dear Mr. Caudle:

Thank you for contacting our Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team.

We are aware of the adapters for the Tivo units. Unfortunately, at this time we do not have any information available in regards to these adapters. Generally speaking any announcements we have to make are made on the bill each month in the What's New From Cox section of the bill. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

If you need additional information on other Cox products or services, please visit our web site at http://www.cox.com/fairfax We hope that we have been able to provide you with the information you requested. If we have not, or if we can be of any additional service to you, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

My name is Pamela

Thank you for choosing Cox Communications, Your Friend in the Digital Age!

Sincerely,

The Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team


----------



## warewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

warewolf said:


> He gave me a discount spread across 4 months. In four months, I'll call back and see if they've switched to "all digital" or have a tuning adapter ready.


I just checked my online billing. I don't see the discount. Or at the very least it's not being applied the way I was told it would be. Gotta bust out excel and do some math.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

warewolf said:


> I just checked my online billing. I don't see the discount. Or at the very least it's not being applied the way I was told it would be. Gotta bust out excel and do some math.


I will await your report. I have Cox expanded basic analog right now, and am getting less and less happy with the analog option.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

warewolf said:


> I just checked my online billing. I don't see the discount. Or at the very least it's not being applied the way I was told it would be. Gotta bust out excel and do some math.


Warewolf - Let me know what you get and if you have a name at Cox, I am getting tired of not receiving all my HD programming that I am paying for.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Cross-referencing re: availability of Tuning Adapter for Cox Fairfax

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6755362#post6755362


----------

